# Vet check up for pet pigeon?



## birbiee (Jun 20, 2020)

Hello everyone! I'm a new user here 

I recently got the sweetest pigeon from my local rescue and have named him Donny. 

Donny is super tame since he was raised by humans, but they had to let him go because they worked a lot and didn't have a lot of time for him.

I was wondering what you, fellow pigeon owners, do with taking your pigeons to the vet? Is that something you do regularly/at all? I was hoping to have a general health check up done for him, just to make sure he's all healthy as I'm not very familiar with how to go about that. 

Thanking you guys in advance


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

We have taken our birds for initial checkups and when they seemed sick. But i live in the US. Hopefully someone from your area will answer soon.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

No need to take him if he is healthy. Although it will be good if you can get to know a good avian vet that you might need in thd future.

Give your pigeon good food, grit, vitamins, probiotics and apple cider vinegar in the drinking water two or 3 times a week. 5 ml acv to 1 litre of water. This will all help to keep him healthy.


----------

